# A letter from the founder



## Aquadive mod2

*A letter from the founder

The people behind Aquadive watches are a passionate and knowledgeable group of watchmakers, collectors, and aficionados with a combined experience of over 100 years in the watch industry. The management staff of Aquadive was previously engaged in the Swiss Watch industry for decades, and their experience is now part of Aquadive. The team has been well organized into a corporation to guarantee offering a long term service to the clients. With the re-launch of the iconic Aquadive brand, Aquadive obviously chose to incorporate some modern German technology into our line of watches, but on the same token also to respect and honor the legacy of our original vintage watches by remaining true to their handmade Swiss craftsmanship. At great time and expense, we had each and every part on the Aquadive range prototyped to our demanding specifications. Every Aquadive watch case is CNC machined in Germany from one solid block of stainless steel, bronze or white gold. Aquadive does not use any off-the-shelf parts in manufacturing their watches, nor are our watches made by a factory in the Far East. So with our new Bathyscaphe range of bespoke Swiss dive watches, you will find these aspects. It's our way of remaining true to our heritage, and offering collectors the best of both worlds.

Unlike other manufacturers, we do not label watches 'Made in Germany' only because the final assembly has taken place on German soil. Also, none of the Aquadive parts are stamped, we rely only on CNC machining or laser cutting in manufacturing every quality component, all our watches contain genuine Swiss parts. Every dial is 100% made in Switzerland. Our bezel's are entirely made on a CNC machine instead of being stamped, with the teeth of the bezel being individually cut. Each one of those teeth are then polished and brushed by hand. Our unique and cutting edge bezel spring is laser cut instead of being stamped. Many of these features and processes differ from traditionally cheaper and inferior industry standards. Aquadive does not manufacture homages, every modern era Aqaudive are made using the same construction plans of the 60s and 70s Aquadive watches, but manufactured to today's high end manufacturing processes like CAD, CNC, laser.

AQUADIVE gives full disclosure on their website about the origins and manufacturing as Aquadive wants to provide clients with full knowledge of what they are about to purchase, because we are not out to intentionally mislead our clients. You'll find that most of our competition do not disclose such details. Producing genuine Swiss watches that represent the best value and quality in the industry, and offering great customer satisfaction in the process, is our main goal. Should you ever have any problem with your Aquadive watch, please contact us and we assure you that we will always do our best to resolve the situation to your utmost convenience.*


----------



## vjb.knife

Best of luck. I hope you have great success with Aquadive watches.


----------



## Autobot1985

Glad to see this brand back on the market. I have always admired them and always will.

Sent from my motorola atrix 4g via tapatalk


----------



## Mondher

Best of luck to all the Aquadive's Team.

It is always nice to see passionate people trying to do better and better in what they do best => making good and original watches.

I have heard some rumors that the Aquadive models are fabricated in China !!
I really hope it is not true because the Bathyscaphe models are one of the best designs I've seen on the Divers watch market, and if they are made between Switzerland and Germany, like you say of course, then I think that the come back of Aquadive watches will be astonishing.

If the quality of fabrication is indeed justified, Omega and others brands will have to keep an eye on you...

I will be getting the BS 300 very soon ( shipment is due to 16/01/12 ), and I am very excited to wear it.
I ( and surely other Diver watch passionates think like me ) look forward to see you revive this Company and succeed in the present and future.

Take care
Mondher


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

All Aquadive watches are Swiss and German made. You can find details regarding this on our website.

Welcome to Aquadive Watches



Mondher said:


> Best of luck to all the Aquadive's Team.
> 
> It is always nice to see passionate people trying to do better and better in what they do best => making good and original watches.
> 
> I have heard some rumors that the Aquadive models are fabricated in China !!
> I really hope it is not true because the Bathyscaphe models are one of the best designs I've seen on the Divers watch market, and if they are made between Switzerland and Germany, like you say of course, then I think that the come back of Aquadive watches will be astonishing.
> 
> If the quality of fabrication is indeed justified, Omega and others brands will have to keep an eye on you...
> 
> I will be getting the BS 300 very soon ( shipment is due to 16/01/12 ), and I am very excited to wear it.
> I ( and surely other Diver watch passionates think like me ) look forward to see you revive this Company and succeed in the present and future.
> 
> Take care
> Mondher


----------



## TIMEX SOCIAL CLUB

Hi there,
I`m very happy to hear that Auqadive is producing it`s watches in Switzerland & Germany only!
I felt very sad when I heard that Eterna watches was sold to a chinese company.
I`m wondering if the once will begin to move there manufacturing to China.
Hope they will never do this!

Best regards and a happy new watch year to all of you
TIMEX SOCIAL CLUB


----------



## davec

America's number one dive watch???? I love advertising hyperbole as much as the next guy but you really need to provide some stats to back that up. I could probably name a dozen companies that sold more dive watches than Aquadive. Hello Seiko, Bulova, Zodiac and so on.


----------



## Aquadive mod2

davec said:


> America's number one dive watch???? I love advertising hyperbole as much as the next guy but you really need to provide some stats to back that up. I could probably name a dozen companies that sold more dive watches than Aquadive. Hello Seiko, Bulova, Zodiac and so on.


Hi Davec, your question is very interesting, and deserves a detailed answer, but this is Aquadive's brief answer they sent me from Basel.

*No1.* is not the indicator for the number of sold pieces. Over the years (since the early days of diving in the USA 1960 until the 90s). probably Seiko will outnumber any dive watch sold in the world.

When Aquadive refers to their watches as the No1. US dive watch, it is due to the fact that Aquadive was Americas's *FIRST and ONLY *purpose made dive watch, created, designed and constructed *in the USA* from 1960-1970, (made by Jenny & Cie in Switzerland).

In 1972, Aquadive was the world's *first (and American) *watch company to introduce the a fully functional depth gauge equipped wrist watch

aquadive forum moderator


----------

